

Scott Burkett on Military Lessons for Startups - rjurney
http://www.scottburkett.com/index.php/networking-leads/2009-03-11/military-lessons-applied-to-startups.html

======
davidw
Transcript?

Also, does he talk about what _doesn't_ work well, or what he had to unlearn?
I can see taking away some valuable lessons, but they _are_ different
environments. Does he talk about that?

~~~
rjurney
Yes. I don't know of a transcript, but mostly its about team building and
multi-tasking.

------
rjurney
I know this isn't a military crowd, and I'm no military guy but Scott Burkett
talking about translating what he learned in the military to his wild
enthusiasm for startups is really inspiring.

This is a must-listen, Scott's perspective is refreshing.

